# Stream - YES!



## Austin Bike (Feb 9, 2003)

I just took a trip to London last week. Loaded up the ipad with material. Watched tons of video on the trip. Got home last night, plugged in and grabbed all of the new material and dumped it onto my ipad for a trip to Seoul this morning.

With the other tools there were so many steps and babysitting involved. When you only have a few hours at home, it is nice to have a simple, straightforward mechanism to handle that task. Even with an 8-core server chugging away it takes so long to move things over, and something always screws up with itunes.

The only problem I had was that I ran out of space and only got half of a show, but there was no warning on the ipad or in the app.

That being said, is there any way to default to "standard" and not HD on the transfers? For 90% of my shows I would rather have them in standard so that I can fit more on the tablet. I hate having to select standard over and over. Looked around on the menu, can't find anything.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I have not seen any option to set the default download quality. It would be nice though as Standard seems to be fine for most things and space on most iPads is at a premium.

Dan


----------



## Austin Bike (Feb 9, 2003)

Just got back from another overseas trip (and have another one in 2 weeks). Stream was great, I absolutely love having my tv on my iPad. 

For those of us that spend a lot of time in aluminum tubes it can't be beat. What good is an airlines' video on demand if all of the movies suck?


----------



## shaown (Jul 1, 2002)

ditto


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Has anybody sent feedback to margret (I think that's the only person who has publicly stated an address) for the standard issue?

I'm watching on an iPhone, and definitely do not need the HD quality. Choosing Standard each time is a pain in the [email protected]$#. There are a bunch of other weird UI issues too.. (Don't remember all of them, but things like it doesn't restore where you were in the app properly, etc..)


----------

